# good ammo price



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

Here is a good steel shot buy.

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... s=8c5b2a60

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... s=8c5b2a60

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... s=8c5b2a60

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... s=8c5b2a60


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I dont know if I can trust a guy that farms red. :wink:

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL that is funny.


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> I dont know if I can trust a guy that farms red. :wink:


Ya ya it is such bad equipment we averaged 98 to 101 BPA the other day on wheat while the green combine in the field next to us couldn't get any better than 78BPA and they could only go 2.1mph with a 20 foot head. We had a 22 1/2 foot head going 3.4. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is old equipment, you talking about. Get newer stuff.

Back to the topic, guys get the ammo. Prices arent going to get any cheaper, and thanks for letting use know about the great sale. :beer:


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

old equipment???? you mean a 9650 is old equipment????? We run a 2366 it is older than the deere. HUH very interesting how the old red combine is better.

Nothing like a deere walker combine. They live up to their name. You have to walk behind them to pick up the crop. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Nothing like a deere walker combine. They live up to their name. You have to walk behind them to pick up the crop.


Or let it lay and have some good hunting, the guys land I hunt got new machinery last winter, Im guna miss the whole cobs laying on the ground


----------



## glen (Nov 26, 2007)

This has to be a good deal these 10s at that price.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...indexId=cat603775&hasJS=true&_requestid=45244


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

duckhunter25hp
Ya ya it is such bad equipment we averaged 98 to 101 BPA the other day on wheat while the green combine in the field next to us couldn't get any better than 78BPA and they could only go 2.1mph with a 20 foot head. We had a 22 1/2 foot head going 3.4. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote said:


> They were probably cutting organic with lots of kosha.
> 
> NDMax


----------

